# Safe push blocks.



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

I expect you all have a piece of router mat for static routing, just stick a piece onto the bottom of a push block as I have done, this cannot slip during the table routing process.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Great tip Derek and thanks for sharing. The same material can be obtained in the shelf liner section of your favorite retailer.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

derek

That's a great idea,,maybe we can get the other members to post a picture of the push blocks they have and use.. I think I will, I have about 20 or so and they are just a bit diff., it takes many types of push blocks for me...



======



derek willis said:


> I expect you all have a piece of router mat for static routing, just stick a piece onto the bottom of a push block as I have done, this cannot slip during the table routing process.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

At present I have only 12 different sorts.
derek.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

I have 1 pair of only 1 type and so far it has taken care of all my needs.

It is called the Grr-Ripper System.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just some push blocks and the shelf liner Bob talked about that you can get from HD/Lowers at about 1/4 the price of the cost of a router mat stuff...plus it works great on some push blocks.. 
" shelf liner" , 4.oo dollars per. roll if I recall )

=====


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Very pretty!
That shelf liner looks the same stuff as mine.
Derek.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Yours are Very pretty ! ! ! ! ! also

===


----------



## AlanZ (Aug 21, 2008)

I switched over to Grr-Rippers a couple of months ago... very happy with them.


----------



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

Goes to show you "necessity is the mother of inventions".
Seems like all craftsmen build/invent useful tools, jigs etc on as "as needed" basis.
Thanks for showing pictures of a great variety.
Gives all of us good ideas.


----------



## Birchwood (May 13, 2005)

Bob, after looking at that cornucopia of push blocks I have just one thought: you gotta get out more my friend!!
Oh, regarding the shelf stuff. Look carefully and you'll find some that is thinner than the usual stuff. It works better because it keeps the block tighter to the workpiece.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Birch

hahahahahahahahaha, over supply  , it's like have to many routers,dovetail jigs,etc. I don't think so , how do you find out what's best if you don't try them all out...  I do have too many push blocks but I use them all from time to time, what every the job calls for...and then if I don't have the right one I just make one more 


I do have some of the thin shelf stuff but I didn't care for it, just a bit thin hahahahahahaha  for me hahahahaha..  so I but in the tool box to put the tools on 

=======







Birch said:


> Bob, after looking at that cornucopia of push blocks I have just one thought: you gotta get out more my friend!!
> Oh, regarding the shelf stuff. Look carefully and you'll find some that is thinner than the usual stuff. It works better because it keeps the block tighter to the workpiece.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Bj,

Bob, my friend, you just don't have enough push blocks.


----------



## fdcox (Dec 3, 2007)

wouldn't be without it, simple , inexpensive & practical


----------



## awoodnut (May 2, 2009)

*shelf liner vs sand paper?*

Is this better then sandpaper? Thinking of the OP box joint jig push block but also any part that touchs the project.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

The *shelf liner likes to move/give just a little bit unlike sand paper*, that's ok for a push block but not great for a box jig, because the part must not move at all...you may say why just clamp it down,when you do that the shelf liner is to thick so to say and will let the part move to one side or the other by compassing the liner down.. 


=======



awoodnut said:


> Is this better then sandpaper? Thinking of the OP box joint jig push block but also any part that touchs the project.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

*Push blosks*

AHhhhh BOB?? You need a few more. Derek, send Bob a few plans:laugh::sarcastic::help:


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Here are just a couple of things that may interest some of you,


----------



## westend (Mar 31, 2009)

Very cool tools! Bobj, what did you use for the pincher ends on the black handled grab stick (the one with the cable). I'd like to steal that idea from you. :lol: 
I work on mechanical stuff (cars, equipment, boats, etc.), also, and the conventional grab sticks are sometimes not easy to use to grab the odd shaped part out of a recess. I'm thinking your tool, with the two-part end, would work well.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Lance

" pincher ends on the black handled grab stick (the one with the cable)"

I just stuck that one in for a joke,,,it's my daughters old prosthesis when she was 2 years old.. I still use it to pull things off the top shelf/vbelts/etc. alot of the time but I don't use in on the router table .. I was wondering if anyone would pick that out and ask about it  



=========







westend said:


> Very cool tools! Bob, what did you use for the pincher ends on the black handled grab stick (the one with the cable). I'd like to steal that idea from you. :lol:
> I work on mechanical stuff (cars, equipment, boats, etc.), also, and the conventional grab sticks are sometimes not easy to use to grab the odd shaped part out of a recess. I'm thinking your tool, with the two-part end would work well.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

How do you know which one to use when, I am so easily confused?!?! On the serious side, I have about 6 at this point and all were covered somewhere in the other pics. Probably will like to get one like Bob's some time in the future.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Jerry

I always don't have the right one,,so I just make a new one for the new job,but now that you have 20/20 you can find them under the other stuff 

It will be nice not to wear glasses anymore  I wish I had the guts to do that my Boss did but she had many problems so I said I will pass..just as long as I can still read the fine print on the bottom lines..but it's getting harder to do sometimes if I don't have the right light... LOL talking about light I got a head light that straps to my head that looks like a lamp for a coal miner I know it looks a little strange but it helps with the hard jobs..

==========




===



xplorx4 said:


> How do you know which one to use when, I am so easily confused?!?! On the serious side, I have about 6 at this point and all were covered somewhere in the other pics. Probably will like to get one like Bob's some time in the future.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I use just a handful of push blocks. Sandpaper on the bottom for traction.


----------



## awoodnut (May 2, 2009)

*great idea*

Hello

I made a push block with the sand paper. Works awsome. 

Thanks for the information.


----------



## jimcrockett (Jan 18, 2006)

You can also use carpet pad (the type that looks like a heavy foam rubber with various color pieces in it) - this sticks real well and doesn't slip!

Jim


----------



## sher622 (Mar 28, 2009)

I had some old mouse pads that are about 1/4" thick. Cut to size and glued to the bottom of a push stick. Works great.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

The more I read about the Grr-Ripper the more I think I am going to invest in one. Especially because I can't use the blade guard on my tablesaw


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

I'll be bluntly honest: I think I am like most lazy woodworkers and just grab a piece of scrap wood. :wub: I do appreciate you folks sharing your ideas. This is definitely something I need to pay more attention to, especially on the tablesaw.
As far as "getting out more" goes, I think if one is doing what one enjoys, he or she is "out"!!!


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

The problem with the store bought blocks is that the material used to grab is too rigid to handle the jointer. They're fine for the RT and TS but the knife impacts are a bit too hard and cause the push blocks to slide over the stock.

Like driving 40 over a very bumpy road, the block and tires hop. I think the router mat idea is better if all toolbox material is like the stuff I got from Sears.


----------

